# lets have a bow picture thread



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

Sorry I don't feel like getting an up close picture. What ever the case its my amazing english longbow made by Sanford on here.


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

LBS, that moving target system you designed there is pretty amazing!


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

My new Xmas gift to myself Dryad Orion


----------



## woodpecker1 (Sep 6, 2012)

silhouette


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

Sanford said:


> LBS, that moving target system you designed there is pretty amazing!


Thanks.


----------



## jusoldave (Apr 28, 2012)

woodpecker1 said:


> View attachment 1577267
> silhouette


Very nice! What're the specs on that one?


----------



## ROKFISHIN (Aug 5, 2004)

My new Hummingbird. 47" at 28#


----------



## Yewselfbow (Jan 28, 2006)

TheLongbowShoot said:


> Sorry I don't feel like getting an up close picture. What ever the case its my amazing english longbow made by Sanford on here.



View attachment 1577306
View attachment 1577307
View attachment 1577308




is it anything like this one ???....


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

Yewselfbow said:


> View attachment 1577306
> View attachment 1577307
> View attachment 1577308
> 
> ...


No. I will see if I can get an up close one.


----------



## woodpecker1 (Sep 6, 2012)

hickory handle maple limbs 60 inch 7 inch brace. dymond wood tips . just plane jane with a frost finish


jusoldave said:


> Very nice! What're the specs on that one?


----------



## jusoldave (Apr 28, 2012)

woodpecker1 said:


> hickory handle maple limbs 60 inch 7 inch brace. dymond wood tips . just plane jane with a frost finish


:thumbs_up I like that: plain, simple, and no frills; form-to-function.


----------



## Dewey3 (May 6, 2012)

Abbott longbow, 44#, yew limbs, coco riser and tips.


----------



## itomas58 (Dec 25, 2012)

Trad Tech Pinnacle 2 64" 44# @ 30 Ultralight Entrada 400


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

From newest to oldest...

68" 21st Century Carbon Edge: 40#@28"



















68" Holmegaard American Elm Selfbow: 42#@ 28" (made by Brad Heggeseth)










64" Bushmen "American Native" RD Hybrid: 43#@28"










the risers worth two pix. 










62" Bob Lee TD Hunter Riser (reworked by me) w/ 42#@28" Classic Limbs..










and feel blessed to own each and every one of'em! 

all i got and L8R, Bill. :cool2:


----------



## AddicTioN (Nov 19, 2012)

Omega clear fiberglass walnut riser


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Blacktail Elite, 64", 54#@28". Bocote footed with wenge, wenge limb veneers.

















Blacktail Snakebit, 64", 50#@29". Snakewood footed with ebony. I only have a picture of the riser for now...been to cold to get more outside.


----------



## woodpecker1 (Sep 6, 2012)

awsome blacktails!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rick Barbee (Jan 16, 2013)

My latest project. 
It might be a keeper. :wink:


----------



## hoythunter3d (Oct 5, 2011)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/bow007e.jpg/ my cobra

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/708/bow004.jpg/ my dorado
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/171/bow003.jpg/


----------



## treehermit (Nov 13, 2011)

My 64" Bama Elite Classic, 58# @ 28". Curly maple with buffalo horn tips. I didn't post it in the hunting thread, although I carry it...


----------



## bldtrailer (Feb 2, 2010)

Dale dye w skins







Blacktails


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

Hoyt w/Sky limbs, one day left to hunt..


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

Rick Barbee said:


> My latest project.
> It might be a keeper. :wink:


Ooooooo....I like the snakeskin on the handle! Nice job! :thumbs_up

Ray :shade:


----------



## fisher2 (Oct 29, 2012)

some mighty pretty bows here lets get more posted guys


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

Ben Pearsons / Sovereigns

Scot, Golden Emperor, Mercury Hunter, Mustang


----------



## Mo0se (Sep 24, 2002)

I'm sure I will catch something for this..but it's alright!

View attachment 1578254

View attachment 1578255


----------



## Mo0se (Sep 24, 2002)

My wifes... 

View attachment 1578256

View attachment 1578259


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

2012 was very good to me
Pulled a bunch of bows
Only bought 3.

I'm almost cured! 

Bob Lee Ultimate...Brooks Hunter...'68 Bear Super Kodiak.


----------



## Nokhead (Jun 10, 2012)

82#@22", 46" (ish) Osage. Rawhide backing.


----------



## Nokhead (Jun 10, 2012)

55#, 68" PSE Sequoia. Have since painted the belly black, and snake-skinned the back.


----------



## Nokhead (Jun 10, 2012)

72#, 54" Browning Fury II. Finger pincher supreme.


----------



## Nokhead (Jun 10, 2012)

omega!! Yeah baby! 66", 56#@29".


----------



## Nokhead (Jun 10, 2012)

Rudder Bows tri-lam hickory/epe/bamboo, 72" (ish), 60-65#@30" with horn nocks.


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

Nokhead, the links aren't working ,for me anyways


----------



## ncheels (Jun 3, 2009)

JINKSTER said:


> From newest to oldest...
> 
> 68" 21st Century Carbon Edge: 40#@28"


Man, does this make me want to get a 21st Century bad. That's a great looking bow. Please see me Jinks if you ever decide to sell : )


----------



## Nokhead (Jun 10, 2012)

Yep. Something is terribly wrong...those were all posted the same as the first post. I'll repost them later.

Okay I think I fixed it.


----------



## 05allegiance (Sep 11, 2008)

64" Bushmen "American Native" RD Hybrid: 43#@28"










how does that bushman shoot? I've been looking at those


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

Pinnacle II riser w/TT longbow limbs
Sky TDX 15" riser w/Kaya Tomcat carbon/foam limbs
Titan riser w/TT recurve limbs
'72 Bear Grizzly
Shakespeare X26 Necedah
Browning Nomad


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

Near mint Shakespeare Cascade
Shakespeare Super Necedah
Browning Wasp
Shakespeare X26 Necedah


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

Stotler Gamegetter longbow
'59 Bear Grizzly
'55-56 Bear Polar


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

Pinnacle riser w/Kap T-Rex 20lb limbs
Browning Monarch recurve
Shakespeare Sierra
2 longbows on the bottom are the grandsons and the 3 recurves are my girlfriends


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Here are my three main setups that I am shooting today.

The blue bow is a Best Moon with 36 pound Border CXB limbs. I use this for stringwalking.
The middle bow is a Bernardini Nilo with 35 pound Border HEX6 limbs. This is my FITA bow and is great for the 90 and 70 meter shots.
The bow on the right is a Best Zenit with 30 pound Border XP10 Evolution limbs. This is my first 72 inch bow (the others being 70 inch). I have this one setup for indoor shooting with fat arrows. This is a new setup that I have not shot a lot yet.
I have a 32 1/2 inch draw length so mid 30's puts me somewhere into the mid to low 40's depending on the bow.










Well, these are a bit more traditional. I shoot them all with wood arrows.


The top bow is a 53 pound Milton Cable pyramid bow, shot off the hand.
The bottom two bows are 35 (measured 39) and 30 pound Samick SLB longbows.


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 9, 2012)

Here is my baby, #60 @33"


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

AngelDeVille said:


> Here is my baby, #60 @33"


Is that one of your PVC bows?

Ray :shade:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vulcan12 (Oct 9, 2007)

My 47# PAII









Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmanwarren (Apr 18, 2009)

Here's one that's a little different, rear mount limbs. My friend made this one for me about three weeks ago. I'm really likeing the forward handle feel and stability. The best part is he is only three houses away so when it was time to shape the handle I was there feeling it till I felt it was perfect. 62" and [email protected] Ran it thru the chrony shooting a 640 grain cedar at 174 fps at my draw of 28 1/2. He named it "Autumn Affair" and my wife totaly agrees that was a proper name for it or any bow I own for that matter.


----------



## woodpecker1 (Sep 6, 2012)

looks like padauk and black palm.:rock:


----------



## dmanwarren (Apr 18, 2009)

You are correct woodpecker1


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Schafer Silvertip, 62" 55#@29". Cocobolo with ebony stripe, zebra wood limbs. Checkered grip, non-FF model.


----------



## fotoguy (Jul 30, 2007)

My Sheepeater Spirit static tip recurve made by Brent Rudolph and Mark Baker.
47", osage and bacote, 55#@26"










My 58" Schafer Silvertip....54#@26"










My bamboo backed osage longbow..66"...45#@26"


----------



## woodpecker1 (Sep 6, 2012)

this thread is awsome! im hoping to see some cedar and curlymaple stuff.i got one in the works and would like to see some other ones!!


----------



## rock74 (Jan 8, 2012)

Some beauties up there I dont have any Good looking bows but they shoot good :wink:

Pittsley Predator [email protected]









Hoyt Excel 21" 55# Black Max limbs.


----------



## bigtone1411 (Nov 3, 2011)

dmanwarren, very cool! Reninds me of a Black Widow Take Down with longbow limbs.


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

voodoo kustom


----------



## joefire38 (Feb 20, 2010)

Diamondback venom R/D longbow. 62" 45# @28.


----------



## c-lo (Jan 8, 2012)

My latest.

Spigarelli Barebow


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

c-lo said:


> My latest.
> 
> Spigarelli Barebow
> 
> ...


What limbs do you have?


----------



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

Oh, so many cool bows just not enough time on this earth for them all.


----------



## c-lo (Jan 8, 2012)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> What limbs do you have?


Hank, 

Just cheap limbs for now ,W & W Sebastien flute premium wood (35 at my draw), I can only do one big investment at a time, this was my X-mas present.


----------



## fatzboys (Dec 2, 2006)

These three are my favorite Today.Toelke Whip,Hummingbird Kingfisher,21st Edge.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

c-lo said:


> My latest.
> 
> Spigarelli Barebow
> 
> ...


What model is this?


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

fatzboys said:


> View attachment 1579404
> View attachment 1579405
> These three are my favorite Today.Toelke Whip,Hummingbird Kingfisher,21st Edge.


All very nice but I really like the look of your Hummingbird...:thumbs_up


----------



## c-lo (Jan 8, 2012)

The model is a Spigarelli Barebow or Spigarelli BB.

It is a lovely shooter, very steady, great balance. 

I'll be posting more on it in the near future.


----------



## BrokenArrows (Apr 20, 2004)

Bearpaw Mongolian horse bow; looks way better than my picture of it.


----------



## swinestalker (Oct 28, 2009)

One of my Black & white Ebony Big Jim Thunderchilds with a couple of predators, a gorgeous bobcat and old wile coyote.


----------



## delongbows (Jan 16, 2013)

Black and Gold takedown longbow. Dymondwood with micarta and bamboo.


----------



## fisher2 (Oct 29, 2012)

thats a beaty delong who makes it?


----------



## woodpecker1 (Sep 6, 2012)

thats sweetthat looks like a true custom bow right there.


delongbows said:


> Black and Gold takedown longbow. Dymondwood with micarta and bamboo.


----------



## mtn_goat (Feb 8, 2008)

Stalker by South Cox. Left one is Grey action wood riser w/ cocobola accent stripe and grey stained curly maple limb veneers. Right one is zebra riser and grenadillo limb veneers. South builds some awesome bows ! stalkerstickbows.com


----------



## Yewselfbow (Jan 28, 2006)

Some great bows guys .... a big thank you to all who have taken the time to post ....


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Beautiful zebra wood in your Stalker mtn goat...:thumbs_up


----------



## delongbows (Jan 16, 2013)

fisher2 said:


> thats a beaty delong who makes it?


That is one of my latest creations....I'm glad you like it!


----------



## delongbows (Jan 16, 2013)

woodpecker1 said:


> thats sweetthat looks like a true custom bow right there.


Thanks for the kind words....glad you like it!


----------



## woodpecker1 (Sep 6, 2012)

any time! i spend alot of time sifting through the shelves at west penn hardwoods and just picked up some pink ivory for a riser andwaterfall bubinga for the veneers.but as i get lost in all the beautyfull wood .i still like dymondwood a bunch.you built yours with taste. :teeth:


----------



## BigTex314 (Jan 4, 2013)

Love this bow


----------



## Swampman (Jul 1, 2004)




----------



## Golfbuddy45 (Jun 23, 2010)

My 60" Hoyt Buffalo - they all look identical but I do prefer the wood limbs to the camo - 









Here is my 1964 66" 45# Bear Tamerlane - - 









My 2002 66" 54# Rapture Longbow - 









My 70" W&W SF Premium Recurve - 25" ILF Riser with W&W Synerzy Titanium Carbon Limbs









GB45


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

Big Foot Sasquatch T/D Recurve 64" Triple Carbon 48# @29" 


















My backup is a Quinn in a sock..not much to see, but does the job.

Seems like Photobucket is loosing a lot of detail during the upload.


----------



## Golfbuddy45 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hoyt said:


> Seems like Photobucket is loosing a lot of detail during the upload.


It is not PHOTOBUCKET that is losing the detail - it is the format that AT accepts .... I have the same issue here and other forums. There is a way to specify in PHOTOBUCKET what size image to send because none of these forums will accept the full size/detail of images due to storage space restrictions.

GB45


----------



## 6xsteelers (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Refuze2falo (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## woodpecker1 (Sep 6, 2012)

its so nice to see a blackwidow without the red phenolic thats beautiful


Refuze2falo said:


>


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

Refuze2falo,

You can't post a pic of such a beautiful bow without commenting on the woods in it :wink: Dude...some of us are clueless. 

What woods are in that beautiful Widow?

Ray :shade:


----------



## Refuze2falo (Feb 1, 2008)

Sorry bout that






PCH-X
[email protected]"
58"
Asbell grip
Open grain Eucalyptus limbs with black tips 
Light Ziricote handle with 3 bamboo strips


----------



## zenbovine (Feb 9, 2013)

Dang it, a bow porn thread and I can't post pic's. Or not yet any way. But that's fine, I'll get some up when I get home, and after brown drops my stuff.


----------



## MotherLode (Dec 9, 2005)

Just picked this up last night from my son, kept telling me about some bow he found that he could hardly pull back (kids LOL) It is a really clean 50s Eddings 64 " [email protected] - just playing with her here. I have to say, this bow surprised me, pretty zippy and smooth.


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

That looks like fun.


Pearson Mustang


----------



## Todd the archer (Feb 7, 2003)

Hey Arrowwood nice bow, but saw the backround and figured you must be near me.

I am in East Rockhill between Sellersville and Quakertown and my backwoods has loads of those stonewalls of granite.

Todd


----------



## eddie c (Jan 19, 2013)

those are some nice bows guys.
here are 4 of mine. top one is a Prairie to Peaks custom a friend had make. by the time he got it he had to have shoulder surgery and couldnt shoot it. the next is a Bear A Mag, next a Bear Kodiak Magnum and the bottom one is a custom a good friend made me out of elm and rosewood with snake skin limbs.


----------



## woodpecker1 (Sep 6, 2012)

id like to spend the day with that bow!


MotherLode said:


> Just picked this up last night from my son, kept telling me about some bow he found that he could hardly pull back (kids LOL) It is a really clean 50s Eddings 64 " [email protected] - just playing with her here. I have to say, this bow surprised me, pretty zippy and smooth.


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

Todd the archer said:


> Hey Arrowwood nice bow, but saw the backround and figured you must be near me.
> 
> I am in East Rockhill between Sellersville and Quakertown and my backwoods has loads of those stonewalls of granite.
> 
> Todd


Hi Todd, not too far... just west of Pottstown at Stowe Archers. There's a 3D next week, and field league starts in April, check it out.

A shot from 450 league night - this year there are a couple of recurve shooters besides me, shooting a Sage and a Eichler Buffalo.

Zenit BB


----------



## hoythunter3d (Oct 5, 2011)

dorado with new quiver. let me know what you think
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/802/bow1016.jpg/


----------



## Thumper dunker (Feb 5, 2013)

Only had her five weeks I think she's a keeper. 60"tip to tip and [email protected]


----------



## Thumper dunker (Feb 5, 2013)

My self bow. chunk of hikory. [email protected] 64" tip to tip.


----------



## fisher2 (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice bow... is it green or reflection?


----------



## Thumper dunker (Feb 5, 2013)

Its green.


----------



## fisher2 (Oct 29, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## Roughrider (Oct 19, 2012)

Neil Tarbell 62" 57#@28


----------



## treehermit (Nov 13, 2011)

Thumper dunker said:


> Its green.


I like that quiver too. Nice pic...


----------



## swinestalker (Oct 28, 2009)

Glad to see a friend and fellow varmint hunter from tradgang, glad you're here Thumper Dunker! Do tell me the model and woods of that first bow.


----------



## badguybuster (May 15, 2012)

Man oh man am I jealous


----------



## rsb_924 (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## rsb_924 (Mar 11, 2006)

and here is my hunting bow.. the take down WAPATI, made by world class bows.


----------



## Golfbuddy45 (Jun 23, 2010)

Swampman - tell me about those arrows. . I love the look and colors.....

Where can I gget a set????

GB45


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

Thumper dunker said:


> Only had her five weeks I think she's a keeper. 60"tip to tip and [email protected]


Who made your bow? I've always liked that double horn design. 

Ray :shade:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 6-Speed (Oct 31, 2012)

Here's my first trad bow ... a Hoyt Excel riser with 30# Black Max limbs, a Spigarelli ZT rest and Shibuya DX plunger.


----------



## Helim93 (May 21, 2012)

If anyone is looking for a beautiful new longbow, check out *www.hitmanlongbows.com*. These bows are gorgeous and shoot great. I have shot 6 or 7 of them and I haven't yet shot one that I wasn't impressed with. Even bows that weren't completely finished shot great. Even if you aren't looking to buy a new longbow just check out the website just to see what he's got


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

Here are a few of mine....



















Lewis Hollows...




























Belchers


----------



## BrokenArrows (Apr 20, 2004)

Attila's Archery Medieval Hungarian Hunting bow. It's a horsebow hybrid; hun style limbs, locator grip w shelf. Ash and Canary wood riser and siyas, bamboo limb cores, ostrich limb covers.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Don't know where to start


----------



## zenbovine (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't have any really beautiful bows outside of my old Brazilian rosewood and phenolic '66 Bear Tamerlane which I just bought back from a friend who babysat it for 6 years. I'll have to take a picture of it some day. Here is is back in the early 70s.







Here's a '66 Root Gamemaster which had a very distinctive sight window.







This early 60s Ne Plus Ultra Damon Howatt Hunter had a drop dead gorgeous Brazilian rosewood riser.







The Monterey was no slouch in the looks dept. either.







And you just can't leave out a '73 Brazilian rosewood riser Damon Howatt Super Diablo


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Just a few I posted in my Border thread:




















-Grant


----------



## rock74 (Jan 8, 2012)

Two Widows that I acquired this month, The autumn Oak is the light weight 52# @ 29'' 60" long and the Graybark is 61# @ 29'' 62" long and will be my go to hunting bow if im not using my Predator Hunter 60# @ 28" 60" long.


----------



## Snuffer (Oct 15, 2002)

*Go to bow*

Kanati it's a killer


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice bows reddogge, but your Ne Plus Ultra Damon Howatt Hunter is outstanding! Beautiful bow...:thumbs_up


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey thanks. That bow was one of my favorites but I gave it to my son Jan a year ago so it's still in the family so to speak.


----------



## stoutstuff (Mar 31, 2011)

My latest Black Swan 17" Riser with Recurve limbs - 62" overall.


----------



## rock74 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hoyt Excel bowfishing rig.


----------



## bowhuntrmaniac (Jan 22, 2012)

*TT Black ONYX and TT Titan I*

Here is my TT Black Onyx with med. TT clear glass/wood limbs 58" (i will try it with the blind for turkeys this spring) . Next is my TT Titan I with BF Extreme limbs . I will be using it for 3-D and deer.


----------



## DEAc23 (Jun 7, 2013)

Just hoping to get this thread going again, love all the pics guys! I'm extremely jealous :embarres: as this is my first and only bow so far-








It's a Ben Pearson 60"/30# Recurve (Cat. no3350). My next bow is going to be the Samick Sage though...








Can't wait!!


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

I went through some changes since I first posted on this thread. Here's what I'm currently shooting the most nowadays. Top to bottom:
70" Zebra Grevy longbow, [email protected]
64" Zebra War Eagle , [email protected]
17" Titan riser w/53# Dryad Epic medium limbs
14" Morrison riser w/51# Dryad Epic long limbs


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

Black Widow PSA II 60".....51lb's @ 28"
Black Widow PSR II 58".....52lb's @ 28"


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Hitman longbows
Pronghorn series take down







with all the options.
56# @ 28

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mo0se (Sep 24, 2002)

First gen DAS Kinetic 21" riser medium carbon limbs.
View attachment 1701414


----------



## BrokenArrows (Apr 20, 2004)

Two Attila's Archery Medieval Hungarian bows, an old Gelco from the 1950s, two Bear 1968 Tigerctas.



Two Ben Pearson's from the 1960s, a Martin Stick, two Gelco 800s from the 1950s.


----------



## dragonheart II (Aug 20, 2010)

Sentman









Fox royal crown


----------



## foodtraveler (Feb 12, 2011)

Bear Temujin with custom sight plate recessed slightly into riser to bring arrows closer to center. Works! Note also Hoyt pro rest trimmed for no overlap.


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

My newest..Black Widow 62" PTF


----------



## ncheels (Jun 3, 2009)

Here's my brand new Bamabows Hunter. It's 70" and very smooth to shoot. Love the red color of the padauk and how it contrasts with the zebra wood.


----------

